# Cockatiel Red Eye :( Help!



## Pierina (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi! im new to this forum so i dont know if im in the right thread, i hope someone can help me, My Cockatiel Cuzco has his right eye slightly red and most of the time shutting it, this just happened today, i read somewhere in the forum that holding a tea bag against his eye for about 10-15 seconds would help, and also that Optique 1 helps with the redness, ive only tried with the teabag, ive attached a picture of my cockatiel so you can see it and maybe tell me what to do  

Thank youu very very much in advance


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I would guess that it's conjunctivitis (eye infection). Your best bet is to see an avian veterinarian for diagnosis and treatment. Most vets are closed today, so it's OK to wait and see if it gets better by tomorrow.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

in the meantime until you can get to the vet, use the optique or saline solution  ive used saline with good success, but it doesnt work for infections, just irritations


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

You can make your own saline solution by using 1 slightly heaped teaspoon of salt to 4 cups boiled water. Stir until the salt is dissolved. That should help somewhat with the eye infection, even if it means controlling how bad it gets


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Susanne recommends making tea and using the tea bag to compress the eye until you can make it to a vet.

Edit: Oops..I didn't see you already tried the tea bag.


----------



## Pierina (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks Everybody, does anybody know of an aviant vet here in Miami ? i have called 4 different places but no luck , guess ill have to go ahead and use optique.

edit: I finally found one avian vet! i made an appointment for tomorrow morning, Thank you so much everybody!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad you found a vet. Let us know how your appointment goes.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

The optique is great to have around. I bought mine off amazon and I have it in Case I ever need it. 

Let us know how the vet appt goes!


----------



## Pierina (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello !

Thanks everybody for the replies! I took Cuzco to the vet and the doctor said its conjunctivitis and gave me an antibiotic so I should see results within a week, I feel so much better now, I was worried sick. He also told me that I should give cuzco some fruits, what fruits would you recommend?

Thank you so much again!
God Bless!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would not focus on fruits, i would focus more on veggies, tiels arent fans of fruit as they dont naturally eat them in the wild. i mean if your tiel will eat them, then its fine to give, but mostly its a waste of time as most wont touch fruit. i would focus on veggies like carrots and broccoli and corn and stuff like that. they are usually loved by cockatiels and have much more nutrition in them


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> i would not focus on fruits, i would focus more on veggies, tiels arent fans of fruit as they dont naturally eat them in the wild. i mean if your tiel will eat them, then its fine to give, but mostly its a waste of time as most wont touch fruit. i would focus on veggies like carrots and broccoli and corn and stuff like that. they are usually loved by cockatiels and have much more nutrition in them


Agreed! You can try fruits. I have two birds that will eat them, but as Dally said- They prefer veggies and it's easier to try those with them. 

My guys like fresh brocolli, carrots, and cauliflower. I tear it into pieces and give it to them that way.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Occasionally I can get my tiel to eat apples, but he much prefers vegetables. Some of his favs are snap peas, broccoli and green beans.


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

My cockatiels love purslane. They eat all the leaves and start peeling the skin off the stem and they eat the inner part of the stem, too. It is very good and it has a lot of nutritional value. I think purslane is considered an invasive weed in the USA and most places in Europe. It is a very healthy and tasty salad and it is bird safe. 

Mine also love carrot, broccoli, a little bit of pear, mediterranean lettuces, basil and thyme. I was going to give some sage, but I have to climb up to the mountain to get some fresh ones. If you can find organic ones, it is much much better.

I am glad your bird's problem is going to go away soon I hope to see some more pictures of your cutie.


----------



## Pierina (Jul 29, 2012)

Woo! Ill give Cuzco broccoli and carrots, ive tried parsley but he didnt like it , his eye is much better now, its still red and swollen but not as much as yesterday. once again thanks everybody for your help  i will keep you posted


----------

